# Cajas de recolección y trampa de grasas para aguas servidas



## ximenad

Hello fellow translators

Help please!!... This question is very specialized for those of you who are Civil Engineers, architects or familiar with the terminology... I am tranlating a document, (SP>EN) related to construction works in a school. This sentence is in a bullet list, regarding the school cafeteria's kitchen:

- Cajas de recolección y trampa de grasas para aguas servidas

I have thought of... 
Collecting boxes and fat filters for served waters

I am aware it is literal, but I can't think of anything else to try a translation ... if anyone could help?

Thanks a lot in advance, your help is much appreciated

xoxo


----------



## k-in-sc

Trampa de grasa is grease trap ...
Aguas servidas is wastewater ...


----------



## ximenad

WOW thanks a lot k-in-sec...

so would it be correct to say:
Collecting boxes and grease traps for wastewater...?

Thanks again


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm sure "collecting boxes" is not the normal way to say it.
I don't think it means a septic tank either, because that's usually "fosa séptica" or "pozo séptico."
Where are these "cajas de recolección" located?


----------



## ximenad

Hummm... it does not give further explanation about, if I may I will paste the bullet list:

 En cuanto al restaurante, el estado de las obras es el siguiente:

   CONSTRUIDO:
  - Cimentación y Placa de Piso en concreto, Muros en ladrillo de arcilla para cocina y bodega. 
  - Instalaciones Hidráulicas y sanitarias.
  - Suministradas puertas en lámina.
  - Cimentación para la estructura en guadua de la cubierta del restaurante.
  - Cajas de recolección y trampa de grasas para aguas servidas.

There is no further explanation :S

Thx


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm kind of thinking "reservoirs"  ... but I'm still checking.
Look at these links:
I'm wondering if it's the "baffles" that this document talks about, though usually "baffles" are more like to control flow:
http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...&gl=us&sig=AHIEtbTNyakDDFEUHYML_CfTM16NB0ma_A

http://www.articlesbase.com/home-improvement-articles/what-are-grease-interceptors-1600213.html

http://www.diamondprovides.com/Grease_Trap.htm

(Note that "interceptor" is kind of a technical, industry term for what they themselves call "grease traps.")


----------



## ximenad

I sincerely appreciate your time in helping me 

I read the three documents and yes I agree with you, I also tend to think this bullet refers more to baffles... shall I call it "processing baffles" (as there are several according to the first article)?

What do you think of this try:

Set of processing baffles and grease traps for wastewater

Thanks again
xoxo


----------



## k-in-sc

Wastewater baffles and grease trap

(one grease trap)

... don't you think?


----------



## ximenad

yes yes yes!!! I feel like you saved my life 
Wastewater baffles and grease trap
I think it is the most accurate sense for this translation 

Thanks a lot, take care


----------



## k-in-sc

Happy to help


----------



## ximenad

Priceless help I shall say


----------



## k-in-sc

Free, anyway ... ;-) 
What else have you got to translate??


----------



## ximenad

oh yes 

I am currently translating one document and have still two more to go due to Monday (my client is on a hurry ), so far it kind of flows ... perhaps further on if I may ring?
I wish I could help you too??

Thanks again!!

xoxo


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, if you are not getting any answers to a post, send me a PM and I will try to help ... Have fun!


----------

